# Quick Question For a potential Owner



## CrocodileFace (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, I'm hoping you guys you can help me out with this. It's a question i could never find a clear answer to on the web. First off I am thinking about buying my first dog in about a year, and I've wanted a pitbull forever. I love training dogs and having a dog with boundless energy so I believe it's the breed for me. But, there are certain looks I prefer in a dog. I don't like the short, big and burly looking Pitbulls (bullies i believe); I like the taller, more slender and athletic looking ones and I'm not sure what they're called. Also, instead of making a new thread if you guys have tips to owning a new pit that'd be great too!

EDIT:
Figured pictures might help,
This is the kind of look I am after:
http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=399&pictureid=7674

This is the look i want to avoid:
http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=983&pictureid=7512


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

The dog you are looking for is an american pitbull terrier. The second picture are american bullies.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> The dog you are looking for is an american pitbull terrier. The second picture are american bullies.


in a nutshell lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You will want to look at dogs reg with ADBA and or UKC who come from breeders who breed for what the standard calls for...

List qualities you are looking for and what you expect from your dog and don't settle. Breeders are a dime a dozen, good and reputable breeders however are far and few between.

Talking to people who have the "type" of dog you are uninterested in and learning about the bloodlines will be helpful to you. Going to shows and working events can also give you some insight.

Research and learn the breed standard inside and out. Here are several links to help you out:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : HomePage

United Kennel Club: Home

ADBA

Also don't forget there are many many great rescue dogs and pups out there needing homes.


----------



## CrocodileFace (Jul 31, 2009)

perfect, thanks for that insight pack... i'll let you guys know when i make my decision, I'm real excited.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

If you are looking in local classifieds, stay away from these type of ads:

-"big head"
-Razor's Edge/Gotti
-100 pounds, bragging about size in general
-Blue/blue brindle


My local classifieds are full of those.

Look for:

-ADBA registered
-Parents on premise
-pedigrees on hand

Start from there, both parents should be approachable, IMO.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

^ ive seen alot of mother's be protective of the pups, but other than that good post.

theres ALOT of dogs with the size/structure your looking for in shelters trust me. it wont her to go out and look. good luck.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Eh. Parents on premises can just as easily indicate a BYB (backyard breeder) who bred two dogs just because he has them. And if a person doesn't know the difference between the registries and which ones are legit, looking at that criteria isn't going to make them much difference. I'd stay away from the classfieds altogether. Go find yourself a show or two in your area and talk to the exhibitors who are showing the type of dog that you like. (When they're done in the ring of course.)


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Eh. Parents on premises can just as easily indicate a BYB (backyard breeder) who bred two dogs just because he has them. And if a person doesn't know the difference between the registries and which ones are legit, looking at that criteria isn't going to make them much difference. I'd stay away from the classfieds altogether. Go find yourself a show or two in your area and talk to the exhibitors who are showing the type of dog that you like. (When they're done in the ring of course.)


If he wants to go deeper into getting a gameline dog he can keep on asking.  I found 3 online using prior knowledge, the search function here, and Google that I would buy from. I would have to travel there though as I just can't bring myself to mail order an unseen pup. :doggy:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Agree there. I'll load up the car and take a road trip. I did it twice already. LOL


----------

